# DC Nation (Young Justice, Green Lantern, etc.)



## Guy Gardner (Mar 2, 2012)

With respect to BringerOfChaos, I just wanted to start it clean for all DC projects rather than having 4 different threads. Plus the Young Justice thread is pretty damn big at this point and we might well start over fresh with this new break.

*Young Justice*

We are _finally_ closing in on the end of the season. A lot of plotlines are in the air: What happens when the Light makes their move? Will Darkseid be revealed? Is there actually a mole, or have they just been fucking with us the entire time? Here's the schedule for March:



			
				World's Finest said:
			
		

> Saturday, March 3rd, 2012 at 10:30am (ET/ PT) - "#19 Misplaced"
> When every adult on the planet disappears, only the team, Zatanna, and Billy Batson are left to defeat the five most powerful sorcerers on Earth.
> 
> Saturday, March 10th, 2012 at 10:30am (ET/ PT) - "#20 Coldhearted"
> ...



*Green Lantern*

Sadly we won't be getting a new Green Lantern episode this weekend (or next), but the show is at least starting up. Here are the episode listing for March:



> Saturday, March 3rd, 2012 at 10:00am (ET/PT) - "#1 Beware My Power: Green Lantern's Light, Part 1"
> Meet Hal Jordan, Kilowog, and the rest of his Green Lantern team as they face the evil Red Lanterns.
> 
> Saturday, March 10th, 2012 at 10:00am (ET/PT) - "#2 Beware My Power: Green Lantern's Light, Part 2"
> ...



*Other Stuff*

Along with DC Nation, we'll be getting shorts that may well end up as full shows given time and a positive reaction. If you want to see some of the stuff which is coming out, check . Plus _Justice League: Doom_ is out and _Superman vs. the Elite_ is planned for the future. Anyone else excited for things?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 3, 2012)

Hope this DC Nation thing will be more than decent. I know YJ won't disappoint but the others.......


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 3, 2012)

Only saw one shorts, unless you include the starting one about the boxing glove arrow (really?!). I was a bit spoiled on the Plastic Man one already since I had seen the preview, but it was good for what it was. Reminded me of Ren and Stimpy more than anything.

A bit disappointed number of shorts, though. If I'd argue three a week would be preferable at minimum. Frankly, I'd like to see it expand out into its own little show of shorts (Cartoon Network used to do something like this a while back). Ah well.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 3, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Only saw one shorts, unless you include the starting one about the boxing glove arrow (really?!). I was a bit spoiled on the Plastic Man one already since I had seen the preview, but it was good for what it was. Reminded me of Ren and Stimpy more than anything.
> 
> A bit disappointed number of shorts, though. If I'd argue three a week would be preferable at minimum. Frankly, I'd like to see it expand out into its own little show of shorts (Cartoon Network used to do something like this a while back). Ah well.



I saw a claymation short with Batman and Robin, Superman, Joker and Catwoman as well as the Plastic Man one

the claymation was okay...but the Plastic Man was funny


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 3, 2012)

I liked the Plastic Man short. Very kiddish, but still somewhat funny.

The claymation shit was just stupid IMO, though. Kids might like it, though.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 3, 2012)

Show are they any good?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh yeah. I need to take a second look at it, but definitely had consequences. Very good episode.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 3, 2012)

Finally watching the sneak peak (i know been available for a while), i hope they lower the douche level of the guardians by more than a smidge. So far my "err that's dumb", is the whole fontier guardian thing. Ok so expanding the guardian territory not bad. Giving them little training? Retarded. 

More will be given. Do like Hal Jordan and the art ain't half bad if not for the cheese factor of the red latterns. sorry dc comic nerds i'm old school, you have green laterns and yellow rings. The gay rainbow can stay home.

Man the guardians are even more fucked up, poorly training green laterns in a sector of space they can't easily travel to and will most likely NOT get any back up? DOUCHE BAGS. Double so when you see the one guy who almost got killed come home to his wife and daughter. 

Well it wouldn't be a non justice league cartoon if the writers didn't fuck someones character up. Seriously hope this show chills on the douche bag guardians angle.

Wow that was sad. Went out like a man. Green Lantern you get a 9/10


----------



## FeiHong (Mar 4, 2012)

How many shorts did we get this week? Was it two? The only thing I saw was the thing after Green Lantern and the one before Young Justice ended. 

If there was more, could someone find it on youtube?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Darkseid has already been confirmed as showing up. Its not a question of "if", but "when".


----------



## Glued (Mar 4, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Finally watching the sneak peak (i know been available for a while), i hope they lower the douche level of the guardians by more than a smidge. So far my "err that's dumb", is the whole fontier guardian thing. Ok so expanding the guardian territory not bad. Giving them little training? Retarded.
> 
> More will be given. Do like Hal Jordan and the art ain't half bad if not for the cheese factor of the red latterns. sorry dc comic nerds i'm old school, you have green laterns and yellow rings. The gay rainbow can stay home.
> 
> ...




Bruce Timm didn't do a very good job on Orion, Supergirl, Wonder Woman


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 4, 2012)

Where are my chibi Teen Titans Guy


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 4, 2012)

I have reservations about giving Red Lanterns intelligence. Now they're basically just Sinestro Corps with a different color.

But it's still early days so maybe they'll pull it off.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 4, 2012)

DCnU JL needs to be adapted into a movie. 



> I have reservations about giving Red Lanterns intelligence. Now they're basically just Sinestro Corps with a different color.


mte

though they can't use Sinestro Corps because DC/Warner don't want it to go ahead of the movie.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 5, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Man the guardians are even more fucked up, poorly training green laterns in a sector of space they can't easily travel to and will most likely NOT get any back up? DOUCHE BAGS. Double so when you see the one guy who almost got killed come home to his wife and daughter.



Someone has obviously not been paying attention to the Guardians in the comics since... Crisis on Infinite Earths? The Guardians are always portrayed some way ranging from "That's a little douchy" to "Holy Shit, that's a lotta douche". It seems to be a constant in fiction that ageless and wise people must be such.



> Well it wouldn't be a non justice league cartoon if the writers didn't fuck someones character up. Seriously hope this show chills on the douche bag guardians angle.



The Guardians left John Stewart out to dry in JL in the second episode. Other than that, we see so little of them it's hard to get a handle on them.



Onomatopoeia said:


> I have reservations about giving Red Lanterns intelligence. Now they're basically just Sinestro Corps with a different color.
> 
> But it's still early days so maybe they'll pull it off.



Peter Milligan is actually doing something similar to this in the current Red Lantern book. I'd like to see where they want to go with this.

Also it looks like DC is really keeping a lid on Super Best Friends Forever, which is interesting. Considering Lauren Faust's record as a creator, that might actually turn into something eventually.



Nightblade said:


> DCnU JL needs to be adapted into a movie.



Ironically, I think EMH is already a pretty good look at what that sort of show would be like.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 5, 2012)

> We are finally closing in on the end of the season. A lot of plotlines are in the air: What happens when the Light makes their move? Will Darkseid be revealed? Is there actually a mole, or have they just been fucking with us the entire time? Here's the schedule for March:



I'm going to go with "just fucking with us". I am pretty sure Artemis isn't the one behind it, but then again, I have only recently gotten into comics and if she has an appearance there, I wouldn't know about it or about whats she's done, if they decide to follow it of course.

I think it was a tactic to further distract them, as suggested in the show, that helped the bigger distraction recently. Though I wouldn't mind a mole the rest of the team could bet up on. 

(Just curious, but does anyone else like Bruce Greenwood as Batman? I think he matches Batman very well.)


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 5, 2012)

Super Best Friends Forever is the one I'm looking forward to the most. 

Batgirl - Supergirl - Wondergirl


----------



## FeiHong (Mar 11, 2012)

What were the shorts that aired this week?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 14, 2012)

all the ones that have been shown.

So we have a new episode this week for Green Lantern, and a clip of the .


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 16, 2012)

Batgirl looks fucking hyper.


----------

